

Show HN: Verbr – Reddit between friends - jamessc

www.verbr.com<p>My vision for verbr is a social network full of great content. A place where I can go to discover and share the content on the web... Without having to read a status update or 140 characters about what people in my network did on the weekend, or how much they love their cat.<p>A content only social network.<p>Like Reddit, people can only share on Verbr when they paste a link (we allow them to add a 60 character caption, to add context to their post).<p>Users each have a Verbr score (Think Reddit Karma) which shows how much people liked their content.<p>As a co-founder, I should probably say that Verbr is a complete game-changer that will revolutionise social media...<p>The truth is that it is not. I do however feel that it is a great product that could provide a much needed service to a lot of people.<p>Feel free to sign up and have a look around.<p>James
======
jamessc
Sorry guys, genuinely had to go to the hospital...

Email sign-up. Don't know what happened here, but we are sorting it asap...
thanks for pointing it out.

Re: permissions - We went for the overarching permissions API so that users
don't have to approve MORE permissions once in (You still have complete
control of whether or not Verbr will post to your twitter/FB etc once in).

Re: User demographics - I disagree here. I do not broadcast how I am feeling
as I feel uncomfortable doing so, however I do like to share links to news
articles, videos, music that I think my peers find interesting.

If you have a look through your FB feed, I am sure you will see connections
that simply share links as opposed to their feelings.

Quite a subjective thing I guess.

Thanks for the feedback and Q's. Sorry for not replying sooner.

J

~~~
jclos
> Re: permissions - We went for the overarching permissions API so that users
> don't have to approve MORE permissions once in (You still have complete
> control of whether or not Verbr will post to your twitter/FB etc once in).

That kind of defeats the point of having this granularity of permissions. I'm
sorry but I don't want other apps to have this level of permissions on my
other social websites.

------
loops_
1.) I also have not received an email

2.) I would sign up with twitter but I do not want to give you the ability to
tweet on my behalf. Can you use a lesser privilege?

3.) Keeping (1) in mind: What prevents users from posting permalinks to their
tweets?

4.) In my opinion the problem is not the social media sites, it's social media
users. The same kind of people who want to spend time collecting and posting
things to a site are the ones who will inevitably want to talk about
themselves or share their opinions on said postings. I am doing it right now
in fact! How would your site work with this exact hacker news post? (also
keeping in mind that I couldn't register)

edit: What if I don't have any friends?

------
ganessh
Why is that I have to register with email address after authenticated via
twitter?

------
just_observing
Tried to sign up by email - nothing came through. Cannot register.

~~~
just_observing
Well it's been 4 hours since I posted. I haven't been waiting and hoping, just
came back to read the updates. After all, a post to Show HN would be watched
pretty closely for feedback, yes?

No reply? No interest.

